# Sticky  Cruze OEM Wheel Options



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

With the recent discussions of wheels, here's a helpful guide to all the specifications of all OEM Cruze wheels:

10 wheels offered for the 2011-2014 GMNA Cruze:

*LS (& 2011 1LT base) with hubcap:**
- Steel
- 16 x 6.5”
- Semigloss black painted
- ??mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 18 lbs wheel only
- GM p/n 13259234

*







*

- 2011 only Silver Sparkle wheel cover p/n: 09598753 or 22786873
*







*

- 2012+ Silver Sparkle wheel cover p/n: 20934134
*







*

1LT 5 Spoke:
- Cast Aluminum
- 16 x 6.5”
- Fully machined finish
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 19.8 lbs (thanks Eastwood!)
- GM p/n 95224533

*







*

Eco 15 Spoke:
- Forged Aluminum
- 17 x 7”
- Fully polished
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 17.8 lbs
- GM p/n 20982450

*







*

2011 only 2LT 5 Spoke:
- Cast Aluminum
- 17 x 7”
- Machined face with dark gray pockets
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- ?? lbs
- GM p/n 96831802

*







*

Note, an all silver version of this wheel was available for a short time on the 2LT:

*







*


2012+ 2LT 5 Spoke:
- Cast Aluminum
- 17 x 7”
- Polished face/silver painted pockets
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 23 lbs
- GM p/n 95481251

*








*
(Note, a chrome version of this 2012 2LT wheel was available as a GM accessory wheel, p/n 19201916: )*







*

LTZ (& all Canadian RS) 5 Split-spoke:
- Cast Aluminum
- 18 x 7.5”
- Fully painted Sterling Silver
- 42mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern
- 26 lbs
- GM p/n 13254959

*







*

Diesel 5 Split-spoke:
- Cast Aluminum
- 17 x 7”
- Fully painted Sparkle Silver
- 42mm offset
- 5x115 lug pattern
- 22 lbs
- GM p/n 13367272

*








*
Modular compact spare (All models except Eco Manual Trans and diesel):
- Stamped steel
- 16 x 4”
- Painted semigloss black
- ??mm offset
- 5x105 lug pattern (WILL NOT WORK ON A DIESEL!!)
- 28 lbs with tire mounted
- GM p/n 13259230
*







*

All cast aluminum wheels use brushed aluminum center cap # 9595095.
Eco forged aluminum wheel uses polished aluminum center cap # 9594156.

As far as I know, all Cruze wheels use Schrader tire pressure monitoring sensors, GM p/n 20922900.*


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Took me about an hour of searching online to find the bolt pattern for the car. Nice to have them in here for others to see.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Updated to add a couple I forgot, as well as pictures.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, great minds think alike. I just posted a diesel wheel thread today!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...4-chevy-cruze-diesel-wheel-weight-thread.html

Stock diesel wheel is 18lbs


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Wow, great minds think alike. I just posted a diesel wheel thread today!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...4-chevy-cruze-diesel-wheel-weight-thread.html
> 
> Stock diesel wheel is 18lbs


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Great information. Have one question, would you happen to know the size(s) of the center caps or where to buy plain center caps? I have LTZ wheels and I don't plan on buying aftermarket rims either.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> Great information. Have one question, would you happen to know the size(s) of the center caps or where to buy plain center caps? I have LTZ wheels and I don't plan on buying aftermarket rims either.


No idea, sorry! What do you mean about plain center cap, just a smooth face?


----------



## Kyleemerson (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a question. I have a 2012 base cruze that came with the steelies. I just bought the 15 spoke eco wheels. It seems that the the wheel studs are a lot smaller and seems if i put it on it will be unsafe. Any input guys?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Kyleemerson said:


> I have a question. I have a 2012 base cruze that came with the steelies. I just bought the 15 spoke eco wheels. It seems that the the wheel studs are a lot smaller and seems if i put it on it will be unsafe. Any input guys?


People have replaced the steelies with other Cruze wheels quite often, so you shouldn't have any problems. I don't know the steelies that well to know if the lug holes are much smaller, but that's nothing to worry about. All Cruze wheels are designed to be hub-centric, meaning the wheel mounts around and self-centers to the hub on the car. When you pick the wheel up and push it on the lugs, you should notice it kind of settle into place- that's the wheel fitting around the hub collar. The lug nuts that you should use with the Eco wheels (I'm not sure if they're the same as the steelie nuts) have a large, tapered collar on them to fit in the wheel. When you spin them on the studs, that collar will seat into the wheel. Even though the wheel is centered on the hub, the collars on the nuts help to center each stud in the holes, locking it down.

Long story short, the studs just hold the wheel on, the hub collar and matching surface on the wheel is what holds the majority of the weight/force.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information! This was really helpful.


----------



## Kyleemerson (Feb 26, 2014)

^thank you great info. Yes they are tapered as well. They are on and all seems great


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Wow, great minds think alike. I just posted a diesel wheel thread today!
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...4-chevy-cruze-diesel-wheel-weight-thread.html
> 
> Stock diesel wheel is 18lbs


A rebuttal has formed! A current owner has weighed a Diesel wheel at 24lbs. I trust a CT member for than an ebay seller.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> A rebuttal has formed! A current owner has weighed a Diesel wheel at 24lbs. I trust a CT member for than an ebay seller.





Danny5 said:


> Stock 17x7 Diesel Wheel: 24lbs


I was reading through the thread and just about to post the same thing... beat me to it! I would be REAL surprised if the Diesel wheels were that light since they are just cast wheels, no claims of superior construction or anything.

On another note, AWESOME job Sunline!


----------



## ehasley (Feb 28, 2014)

I See that the Eco wheels are polished aluminum like I suspected. I assume that they are clear coated as well, can someone confirm this?



I discovered that a wheel on my brand new Cruze is pretty severely marred and scratched. I can catch it with my nail, but it's not gouged in to the metal. They are white/opaque like you would find on a painted surface. I have a Porter Cable is this something I can hit with that and a metal polish? 

I apologize if this is the wrong area for the question.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

ECO wheels are clear coated so just mild detergent for cleaning. No Crome or Aluminum polish. It will ruin the clear coat


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The best thing I can suggest is to try to touch it up/fill it in with a clear coat touch up pen. Otherwise, you'll have to have the entire wheel stripped and clear coated.

I believe the clear coat is probably a powder coat finish, but I'm not sure. It's probably an industry standard basic clear coat, but it seems some refinishers have trouble matching it.


----------



## ehasley (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. What it looks like is the wheel was removed and laid/fell face down. So it's not severe and I didn't even notice it when I bought it because of the position of the wheel. I'll try and treat it like a painted surface then with the PC and try and correct it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Notice the spare tire for the gas cruze has no part number listed, its: 13259230 (taken from Obermd ECO spare tire thread). I only weighed mine when I had it with the tire on, it was 28lbs. I have tried with no luck so far to use shipping weight to help determine the 1LT wheel weight, the compact spare probably could be figured out this way as well.


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

Just got the 17" 15 spoke Eco wheels put on my 1LT.

I took the opportunity to weigh my old 16" 5 spoke 1LT wheels to see how heavy they were and if I was indeed losing any unsprung weight.

All 4 weighed in at 19.8 pounds. Wheel only. No tire.

*1LT 5 Spoke:

19.8 pounds*

All 4 Eco wheels were also the reported 17.8 a piece. So I lost 8 pounds of unsprung weight by switching wheels.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Just got the 17" 15 spoke Eco wheels put on my 1LT.
> 
> I took the opportunity to weigh my old 16" 5 spoke 1LT wheels to see how heavy they were and if I was indeed losing any unsprung weight.
> 
> ...


8 lbs? Man I gained that on thanksgiving day!


----------



## RES (Apr 2, 2015)

HELLO CRUZE TALK, I am a new B so if I do something wrong or post wrong sorry in advance. Hope this is the right thread for my ?’s. Just got a new 2015 LS with steel wheels. Found a set of Like New 2014 Stock Cruze Mags with tires that are take offs. ( no tpms :+(…. )Not sure of Trim model. Hope to get that info but maybe not. It’s a Craigslist ad. They are 16’s and mine has 16’s. My question is…… Bolt pattern, THD, tire size are the same, BUT the off set for 2015 runs 38-42 and 2014 is 41-44. Does that sound like a problem? Will the 2014 Cruze wheels have the specs stamped on it with that info? AND where is the best place to buy TPMS’s that are cheap? Guess that’s more than one question. Thanxs in advance for your time.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

First I've heard of an offset change, but if so the difference is small so it shouldn't be an issue. If they are OEM Cruze wheels they should work fine, and they should have GM cast into the back of one of the spokes.

Not sure about the tpms.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Where are you located? I have these takeoff a that include sensors









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have the 2014 rim data?

This is my 2014 LT Rims


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got the Eco wheels wouldn't mind having the 2012 2LT wheels instead. I just like the 5 spoke wheel.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Does anyone have the 2014 rim data?


What trim level. It should be effectively the same. they are all 5X105 and 16/17/18 wheels.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> What trim level. It should be effectively the same. they are all 5X105 and 16/17/18 wheels.


I just typed and deleted a whole paragraph and decided to make sure my assumptions were correct. AKA I need to read Tires/Rims for dummies...

1. What does 5x105 mean? 5 lug x 105mm between holes? 

2. Whatever it means, will any 2014 rim or even any year Cruze rim fit my 2014 Cruze?

3. What would I need a wheel adapter / spacer for? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/A-p.../2043639456.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.5Dlzm8


I almost forgot to answer you - I have an LT.

4. Are the Verano rims the same - size wise?

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would also like to see as many stock rims side by side as possible. That is why I included a shot of mine.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> I would also like to see as many stock rims side by side as possible. That is why I included a shot of mine.


Starting with the first question 5 X 105 is the bolt pattern: 5 lugs and the 105 is the distance between each lug measuring in the middle(size of the hub). FYI the Cruze is about the only car that uses this bolt pattern.

Yes any Cruze wheel will fit your car the only difference will be the tire size which could throw off your speedo. 

Most earlier GM cars are 5 X 115 and including the Buick Verano. So not the Verano wheels will not fit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Patman said:


> Starting with the first question 5 X 105 is the bolt pattern: 5 lugs and the 105 is the distance between each lug measuring in the middle(size of the hub). FYI the Cruze is about the only car that uses this bolt pattern.
> 
> Yes any Cruze wheel will fit your car the only difference will be the tire size which could throw off your speedo.
> 
> Most earlier GM cars are 5 X 115 and including the Buick Verano. So not the Verano wheels will not fit.


Thanks for the knowledge!

What do you think the adapter / spacer is for? Different make rims?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

These are gen 2 cruze wheels, and are same bolt pattern as gen 1, just a little update for this thread.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> These are gen 2 cruze wheels, and are same bolt pattern as gen 1, just a little update for this thread.


Are they all the same diameter?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> What do you think the adapter / spacer is for? Different make rims?


Do a google search on the use of wheel adapters/spacers. Effectively it is for wider wheels so they fit correctly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All wheels have same bolt except the diesel Cruze. The diesel Cruze and Verano have the same bolt pattern so that means no to Verano wheels. 

You can pick from L, LS, 1LT, Eco(Gas, not Diesel),2LT, LT, LTZ and Premier. Tire sizes needed to be taken from whatever Cruze it came from so speedo isn't off.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Are they all the same diameter?


No the first wheel pictured is 18, second 17, third 16.


----------



## TurboChick (Apr 8, 2014)

I have tried my best to find the information I need before posting on this forum but cannot seem to find something specific and would like to confirm:

The 2016 Cruze rims 5x105 with a 41mm offset, 16x7 will fit on my 2011 cruze that came stock with 5x105 with 42mm offset and 16x6.5" rims, correct? I'd be using my stock tire size. Sorry if this duplicates an already asked question.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Augusta


----------



## fisherju3800 (Apr 13, 2018)

While researching OEM wheel options for my Cruze Limited LS, I weighed the plastic hub caps for the steel rims on my car. One hubcap weighed approximately 1.27 lbs


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 8, 2020)

You could spray plastic dip on them. It’s basically a rubber coat that you can peel off. You could also contact a local wheel repair company about getting them powder coated, might cost about $100 a piece.


----------

